# No more prong!



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I've been walking Lakota with just a flat collar for a few months now. Since I've been keeping the dogs out of the trails for ticks we've been walking the neighborhood streets. This morning a few deer ran out in front of us. Lakota got excited of course but didn't go nuts and we continued on walking very nicely on a loose lead.
Maybe it's just too hot for her too!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! It's so nice to know all your training has finally worked and skills learned are starting to come together.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

What a wonderful accomplishment 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! 
I just wish her recall was as good as her walking...someday.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope to be there one day with Stella!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope to reach your status someday in terms of not having to use a prong! Yay! C:


----------

